# Kisspeptin??



## Mitchy12345 (Jun 22, 2011)

hey there,

recently read online about kisspeptin being a new hormone drug thats being used to treat infertility. Anyone know if this is available yet to try or if it is still in a testing phase?
sounds better than clomid though... i think.

any news or ideas??

mitchy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry Mitchy, I have no idea, but didn´t want to leave you without a reply!

I remember reading this online - http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7945600.stm

Sue 


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

